# F/S 42G Bow



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

I have this tank its either a 46 or 42 Gallon bow i can't remember. It comes with stand/hood/working light/backdrop i will let it go for 100 bucks. i also have some gravel if you need it.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Not to nit-pick, but that is a flatback hex, not a bowfront.


----------

